# first litter



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I would like to document my first (and hopefully not last) litter in pictures.
It is sooo fascinating to watch them develop 
And since a few posts got lost in my thread in breeding plans and it fits in here better anyways...^^

19.03.- 1 day old:









21.03. -3 days old:









22.03. -4 days old:
















pink eyes? probably PEW- first hairs  








sibling with dark eyes, I hope black tan


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They appear to be fattening up nicely! Congratulations.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks. I'm glad you think so 
Since I reduced the litter down to 8 they should each get more milk and grow nicely.
I probably will be reducing them further once I can tell the sex for sure. Most of them looked like boys when I compared them to pictures, and I do so hope I wasn't correct.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh I love this idea. I hope to follow suit assuming I eventually get babies.  What great close ups! I hope this isn't the wrong area to ask, but I'm really hoping to get input from everyone, especially those new to breeding (since it's a tough concept!). How did you pick which ones were to be reduced? Is it a gamble if you can't sex them?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I tried my best to sex them, but most of them looked like males. So I picked the smaller bubs of those I sexed as male.
For comparison I used this page: http://www.fancymice.info/sexingcait.htm It looks so easy in the pictures, but in reality... ^^
My first priority was to get below 10, since it's stressful for the mother, and with fewer bubs each of the remaining gets more milk and motherly love.
As I said, once i am certain about their sexes, I probably will reduce the litter further. 
I only need 1 buck, so why keep more. It's just a practical thing. I don't have that much room and have to be economical with it.









dinner is served


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for your response! I'm sure I'd screw up the sexing and would need everyone's help with a vote. I mean, I was uncertain with my nearly-adult buck. ;D That said I'm used to them dragging their, er, extra bits around. I can also see myself wondering if I'd be removing a particularly awesome coat colour by accident.

Haha it looks like she's leaning into them.  Adorable!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

they look quite nice imho  I removed the one in the top righthand corner because it made strange clicking sounds (only one in the litter) and was a tad smaller, just to be on the safe side.
they are a little flaky, but I read that's normal when they start getting fur?
When do you clean the cage for the first time after the Babies are born? Is 10-14 days ok when the doe is relaxed around you? I'm itching to clean that thing...









(i just noticed it has a small pimple :? )


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup I'm pretty sure flakes are normal! As for cleaning, well, again I've only dealt with rat litters who's mothers would trust me from day one so I'd clean often once the squeakers were moving around a lot and creating quite a mess. I think daily once they were walking. But that's rats.  I'm going to guess you're right in that it depends on the doe. Or just scoop out the surrounding bedding leaving the nest completely alone?

Poor lil bub. He did look much smaller though. Love seeing the development!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good idea,enjoyable pictures


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats on your litter, will be nice to see what colours they turn out to be  As for cleaning, my mother does seem to have a toilet corner which gets cleaned every other day and then I do a full clean around 10 days, leaving the nest alone. Once they are out and about, I spot clean as I see fit. So I think as long as you leave the nest, the mother shouldn't be too worried by the rest of the cage being cleaned


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

With my mice, I handle and sex on the first day, I'll cull a few extra males (my sexing isn't 100% on day one, so I only cull a couple at a time to make sure I don't get rid of girls by accident). When choosing which ones to get rid of, I look for the smallest ones, and if they're all the same size, I look for the ones with the smallest milk bellies. As for cleaning, I generally clean everyone once a week. If the doe gives birth on my cleaning day I might not clean that cage on that day, but I'll only wait a couple days before doing a complete cleaning. In general, I handle all my babies from day 1, and handle them every day after that. I've rarely had a problem with my mice eating babies from stress from handling, but then my mice are all used to me holding them practically everyday.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank's for your input, I really appreciate it 
I dared to clean, and she hasn't culled a baby. She seems to be really ok with me handling them.

















little cuties


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

The chocolate is really nice. I might make choc tans my main variety. They are just pretty 
Can't wait for them to open their eyes.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I LOVE mock chocolate! I have one doe but she's too old to breed. Long haired too. Such a lovely looking lady. I wish you lived closer to satisfy my chocolate mice need!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know if they are mock, but they sure are pretty ^^









the right one is a keeper. nice brown feet 

and that's the whole bunch:









I think I will give away all PEWs, it's just not my colour.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Loverly babies!!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

The Babies seem to be fine 
























(they separated themselves like this ^^)

I wonder, which one to keep for further breeding.
Ideally, I get one, that has a nice tan belly, no tan hairs elsewhere and chocolate on top of their feet and is nice and tipey, but that's not gonna happen. 
So what to look for first?
I was thinking nice chocolate on the body and on top of the feet and if possible no tan hairs behind the ears. But I have no experience in breeding tans, so help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Omg. Much to cute for human eyes!


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to agree with Tikmio. That much cuteness cannot be healthy! :lol: I love those chocolate tans! I generally don't like tan bellies (I don't know why) but it seems to suit chocolate mice extremely well. (I really dislike the dove/tan combination. It's just too much contrast to me.)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean about tan, it just doesn't appeal to me much. Some strongly orange black tans can be a real delight though.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You were asking what to breed for first? You can breed for color first, or for type first. Type is easier to lose and harder to breed back in, so I'd go for that. Breed larger, stronger, sturdier animals with better-set ears and tails, good head shape and so forth. You'll have larger and healthier animals, and it'll be easier to get started.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

a few pics from the 2 boys

















PEW with dirty nose?  (hopefully not pointed, or I have to kick myself )

















I rather like the chocolate.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If that white mouse is the same throughout, then I'd say the first picture does make it look pointed. You can see the shading on the butt as well. Nice chocolate, btw!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks 
it is the same mouse. I only got two boys from this litter (and 3 choc tan girls).


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What a delightful thread! I really enjoyed reading through, and seeing the pics of the mousies' progress. Thanks!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm glad you like the pictures. I don't want to annoy people on here 

It's quite interesting to see, how the yougsters differ in colour.
two of the girls:
















I'm curious how the tans will develop. ATM the first one is a keeper, the second one probably will be eliminated from my group. But we'll see.
concerning type I'd say they are pretty much equal.









(just too cute :lol: )


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I was wondering how they were doing! They've turned out so beautifully. Yes that top one is a keeper! I sure hope people aren't bothered by photos in a thread because I'm sure going to have a lot.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i bet that white boy is pointed, I love him


----------

